# Speedometer cluster not working?



## bshattuck87

After putting in HID's and all that good stuff, my speedometer cluster will not light up and nothing on it will come on. The atv will still start and run, but it just doesn't work. Is there a fuse or something with these that go bad sometimes?

*Edit - It did work right after I put the HID's in, but it seems since I washed it really good yesterday it doesn't work. Any insight?

Brenton


----------



## bshattuck87

If the speed sensor is the plug by the right foot rest, it appears to be in good shape. There's got to be something going on with the KEBC and cluster. It's becoming quite aggravating.

Brenton


----------



## bshattuck87

I just started messing with it again. The backlight of the cluster will work, but nothing still comes up on it.

*Edit - I also just put it on a rack and the 4WD is working. However, I've had it in 4WD the past 5 days to keep loading and unloading it off the truck to get it into the shop.

Brenton


----------



## bshattuck87

Another 'clue'... I know 100% that my cluster is not bad. I took it out and hooked it up and all information works on it when you hook it up to a battery.

Brenton


----------



## Brutemankelley

Probably need to do bus connector mod.


----------



## IBBruin

:thinking: Gonna have to think on this one a little. Just so I understand what you're telling us.

You installed HID's and the cluster worked.

You washed it and the cluster stopped working.

You've removed the cluster and tested it and all the LCD elements work. 

With it installed on the machine, only the back light works and none of the LCD components show up. 

Have I misunderstood anything or did I leave anything out?


----------



## Brute650i

Make sure the ground behind radiator is good and snug


----------



## bshattuck87

IB, you are exactly right.

I thought the buss connector mod was for the '05 models?

I'll have to check on the ground when I mess with it some more tomorrow.

Brenton


----------



## byrd

so u did this and it checked ok?

Check 1: LCD Segments Check •Using auxiliary wires, connect a 12 V battery to the meter
unit connector as follows. •Connect the battery positive (+) terminal to terminal [10]. •Connect the battery negative (–) terminal to terminal [12]. •Connect terminal [9] to the battery (+) terminal.
○When the terminal [9] is connected, all the LCD segments
appear for one second.
○When the terminal [9] is disconnected, all the LCD segments
disappear.
If this display function does not work, replace the meter
unit. 

i would suggest checking ur connector that plugs into ur meter maybe u have mud or a broke pin or even a loose wire or 2. u have a total of 12 pins with different functions and the way ur describing it only 9,10, and 6 r working. here is the functions of the pin configuration 

[1] Speed Sensor Pulse
[2] Belt Indicator Light (LED) (–)
[3] Water Temperature Sensor (–)
[4] 2WD/4WD LCD Indicator (–)
[5] Fuel Gauge (Fuel Indicator LCD Segments)
[6] Meter Illumination (+)
[7] Reverse Indicator Light (LED) (–)
[8] Neutral Indicator Light (LED) (–)
[9] Ignition (+)
[10] Battery (+)
[11] Oil Pressure Warning Indicator Light (LED)
[12] Battery (–)

they start from left to right with the top left is 1 and the bottom right is 12


----------



## IBBruin

I don't have a wiring diagram in front of me but I'm thinking like 650i. Bad negative supply to the cluster.


----------



## IBBruin

EDIT, THIS IS FOR MY MACHINE, NOT NECESSARIL AN 07 BRUTE BUT YOU GET THE PICTURE OF WHAT i'M TRYING TO SHOW YOU. 

With the cluster installed and all wires plugged up, turn the key on and test for the proper voltage at 9,10, and 11. I'll bet one of them is missing or weak. Time to break out the digital VOM.


----------



## byrd

hey bruin i copied my txt right out of my 05 manual but mine and urs is different.... why is that


----------



## IBBruin

I was under the impression Kawasaki hasn't made a change in the cluster since they first came out with it. You sir have proved me wrong. I got the info from the manual on my bike. It's the only one I've got. That shows us (ME) we always need to use the manual associated with the person that's having the problem. Assuming his is wired like yours, he needs to pay attention to 9,10,12.


----------



## byrd

lol yeah i was bout to lose my mind checking between the 2 of ours. well i hope between the 2 diagrams now posted he can get this thing fixed. good luck


----------



## bshattuck87

I pulled the cluster already and tested the LCD display. Every bit of information works on the display when hooked to an externaly battery. Does anyone know if there's a main power wire that all of them jump off on? 

Brenton


----------



## byrd

thats why i mentioned check the plug where the cluster connects not the actually cluster connector. after that i suggest checking continuity of the wires going to that plug. if u dont have the manual it is a great time to download it and use the schematic


----------



## KMKjr

Not sure if Brutes are like the Cats, but friends kitty's cluster goes out all the time. He has to remove battery terminals and touch them together to "reset" it. Some module inside them shuts down if you don't allow it to power up before starting.


----------



## IBBruin

bshattuck87 said:


> I pulled the cluster already and tested the LCD display. Every bit of information works on the display when hooked to an externaly battery. Does anyone know if there's a main power wire that all of them jump off on?
> 
> Brenton


Find the diagram like I posted above except for your bike. Like byrd said,it's a good time to get a manual.


----------



## bshattuck87

I've got the manual, I'll have to take a closer look at it and print it off tonight.

Brenton


----------



## bshattuck87

Ok, I believe I'm on the right track. I'm going to try and explain this the best I can. I'm starting at the cluster with a solid white wire, then working from the front to back as the wire passes through each unit on the bike and the very last object that it runs to is at the very rear of the bike.

The white wire runs from the plug on the cluster, then to the "ignition switch", then to the "radiator fan breaker," then to the 30 amp fuse in the fuse box, then to the "rectifier," then to the "accessory connector."

Now here is what I've found... 

I have power at ever unit that the solid white wire runs though, EXCEPT the plug at the cluster. The next closest object that the wire runs to is the "ignition switch." So what I'm thinking is that for some reason the wire has been cut, pinched, or what every. So I've got to that the front plastics back off to check between them. Hopefully I can stat working on that tomorrow (weather permitting).

Brenton


----------



## byrd

Glad to hear u getting close. Let us know what u come up with

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## bshattuck87

Just as I suspected, the solid white wire has rubbed itself right in half. I'll be fixing it this afternoon and finally putting the bike back together.

Brenton


----------



## racinjason

bshattuck87 said:


> Just as I suspected, the solid white wire has rubbed itself right in half. I'll be fixing it this afternoon and finally putting the bike back together.
> 
> Brenton



did you get this fixed? and where was it rubbed? mine isnt workin neither, and I have tried a known good meter, and its blank too. my neutral light is all that comes on.


I did the bus connector mod, and It didnt fix it, well I cut the connectors off and twisted them together, I havent soldered them yet, but will.


----------



## brutus325

bshattuck,
Did you ever get this problem fixed? My display is currently only showing the backlight, no numbers or data shows, just backlight. I thought it was because of a really low/bad battery but I changed it last night and still hot nothin.


----------



## brutus325

FYI to anyone with this issue. I was able to trace the white wire from the meter plug down the harness and found it to be broke. After splicing together, meter works as normal now. You can see the pic below where the wire was broke.


----------



## Mr.Scruffy

Fixed mine last night. White wire broke/burnt right at plug in. Had to cut it and jump around plug.


----------

